# You've Got Mail........



## kundalini (Feb 8, 2009)

Testing the waters for a local competition.




 

Any thoughts to improve befoere deadline?​


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 8, 2009)

Got a good chuckle from it (in a good way).  Thoughts?  I'd consider removing the scuff marks on the top center: the stuff on the bottom fits, but I keep staring at the scuff marks.  Maybe, and I'm not claiming to know lighting, a reflector or something to brighten the face. I do like the shot, BTW.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 8, 2009)

Straighten.  It's leaning left 3 or 4 degrees.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude...the concept is killer.  I agree about the scuff marks, and the bit more light on your face.   Cool stuff tho bro. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Feb 8, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> Got a good chuckle from it (in a good way). Thoughts? I'd consider removing the scuff marks on the top center: the stuff on the bottom fits, but I keep staring at the scuff marks. Maybe, and I'm not claiming to know lighting, a reflector or something to brighten the face. I do like the shot, BTW.


I'll take removing the scruff marks under advisement, but then again, it is what it is. How often to do get to see the inside of a mailbox? I am very curious as to how I can get a reflector inside a mailbox. I agree it might help. I did set the on-board flash to rear synch.

BTW, I tried the D300 first and it was too big. This shot was with a D80 and 12-24mm at ~12mm.



O|||||||O said:


> Straighten. It's leaning left 3 or 4 degrees.


After I posted this image, i tilted 2.5° and it did help. thanks.


I'm still torn if I use a walk up as oppossed to a drive up. I will work on getting Monty to play along better, but any opinions?



 


Thanks for looking and commenting.​


----------



## Chiller (Feb 8, 2009)

I like this shot better. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup:

I like the drive up version better.

The straightening helps a lot too.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2009)

What are the guidelines for the contest?


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 8, 2009)

kundalini said:


> ... How often to do get to see the inside of a mailbox? I am very curious as to how I can get a reflector inside a mailbox. I agree it might help. ...


 Not often at all.  In fact, this is the first for me, and that's one reason why I like the shot.  As I mentioned, I don't claim to know about lighting, but perhaps you could play with something like wrapping tin-foil around the outside??  Might be too harsh of fill light but it's cheap to try.  That's all I can think of at the moment....


----------



## kundalini (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks all for your input.  I'll have another go soon and incorporate your comments.  I'm thinking to set a SB-800 sitting just behind the camera to give a bit more light forward.  Thanks again.


----------

